# looking for starlings



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

not sure if this is the place but saw that people were posting about starlings, just looking for some starlings to mount(for my christmas tree) any of you that shoot them but don't do anything with them give me a call chris york 801-850-2173 last one i shot was with my .270 not much bird left i'm located in springville


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Allow me to be the first to ask the question:

Why the hell do you need starlings for a christmas tree??? That's one of the funniest things I have seen requested in a long time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, especially since Christmas is over with. 

I believe Rusty Shackleford (spelling)? can possibly help you out. He posted the pics on the starling shooting threads, try sending im a PM.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

think they'ed look great with my light blue christmas tree balls and white snow flakes , also want to do a white dove for the top. yes i know chirstmas is over need the next year to get them all mounted


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Personally, I would think a different treatment for blue balls would work better, but whatever floats your boat!

All kidding aside, I'll see if I can kill some for you in the coming weeks. We're going out kicking around this weekend and next.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Blueshooter I sent you a PM. I would be happy to help out with your need for starlings. I have a few new air rifles that need to be tried out this weekend. I re scoped my Gamo Big Cat and the Remington Summit is new and I should have a new B28 delivered on Friday. I'm sure my son and I will get out for a few hours this weekend. I shot 30 starlings over the holiday break from work. I've been thinking about getting one mounted to use as a decoy. I've attached a few photos of the the tools of the trade and some of the birds. As you can see the birds don't get to damaged from a .177 caliber pellet. Give me a call.


----------

